# Handy - Auslandsverbindung - Betrug



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich soll angeblich mehrmals hintereinander, insgesamt über 1,5 Stunden lang mit meinem Handy in die Schweiz (0041794997039) eine Verbindung gehabt haben.

Habe ich aber nicht. Zu gegebenen Zeit war ich in einem großen Einkaufscenter in Begleitung zweier Personen (Zeugen). Ich habe in diesem Center zu keinem Zeitpunkt telefoniert noch sonstwas. Ich habe eine autom. Tastensperre und kenne niemanden in der Schweiz.

Unter der besagten Nummer geht nur ein Pfeifton ran (soeben per Festnetz ausprobiert).

Ich habe dort definitiv nicht angerufen. Natürlich will mein Handy-Anbieter jetzt ein Haufen Geld von mir. Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung hab ich eingereicht, ne Schadennummer bei meiner Rechtsschutz habe ich auch schon geholt.

Hatte das einer von Euch auch schon mal ?
Weiss jemand etwas über diese Thematik ?
Welchen Anwalt nimmt man da am Besten ?
Ob die Zeugenaussagen reichen (von mir aus unter Eid), dass ich es nicht war ?



Genau die gleiche Nummer soll ich angeblich im Mai 2004 auch schon lange und unmittelbar hintereinander (59:59 Minuten und ne Sekunde später wieder 59:59 Minuten lang). Bei der damaligen Rechnung hat mein Widerspruch nichts gewirkt, hatte noch keinen Rechtsschutz. Und auch hier war ich es einfach nicht. Mein Handy war auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt unbeaufsichtigt. Diese Nummer existiert weder in meiner Wahlwiederholung noch im Telefonbuch.

Ich bin sauer. Irgendjemand "hackt" doch mein Handy oder sowas.
Ich hol mir jetzt ne Prepaid Karte, diese Betrügereien mache ich nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Teleton (7 Januar 2006)

Shikoku schrieb:
			
		

> i
> Unter der besagten Nummer geht nur ein Pfeifton ran (soeben per Festnetz ausprobiert).


Stimmt, hört sich nach einem Fax an


> ne Schadennummer bei meiner Rechtsschutz habe ich auch schon geholt.


Sehr gut, dann brauchst Du nicht selber mit denen rumzuzacken. Ab zum Anwalt.


> Welchen Anwalt nimmt man da am Besten ?


z.b einen von denen http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php


> Genau die gleiche Nummer soll ich angeblich im Mai 2004 auch schon lange und unmittelbar hintereinander (59:59 Minuten und ne Sekunde später wieder 59:59 Minuten lang).


Seltsam die Zwangstrennung nach einer Stunde gibts eigentlich nur bei Mehrwertdiensten.
Ansonsten schau mal hier rein.
Erste Hilfe Kasten" des Forums: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 Januar 2006)

0041794997039 = *"RAS-Rufnummer"* :gruebel:


----------



## Falk (7 Januar 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:


> 0041794997039 = *"RAS-Rufnummer"* :gruebel:



Aha, das ist der Zugang zu Swisscom-WAP über CSD (Datenverbindung).

Wurde das Handy gebraucht gekauft oder war es mal in Reparatur?

Dann könnte diese Konfiguration darin gespeichert sein. Warum es nun plötzlich diese Numemr wählt, ist mir aber nicht klar.

Falk


----------



## peanuts (7 Januar 2006)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, das ist der Zugang zu Swisscom-WAP über CSD (Datenverbindung).
> 
> Wurde das Handy gebraucht gekauft oder war es mal in Reparatur?
> 
> ...



Es gibt (gebrandete) Handies die beim Druck auf eine bestimmte Taste online gehen. Z.B. das Nokia 6600 oder 6680 wenn man die "0" lange gedrückt hält.

Aber ohne Kenntnis des genauen Handytyps ist alles nur Spekulation...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Handy - Auslandsverbindung - Betrug*

Hallo,

was ist denn da jetzt raus gekommen?

ich habe grade genau das gleiche problem und das obwohl ich providerabhängig auslandsverbindungen unterdrückt habe!

kontostand im moment -131€


28-12-2006 11:56  	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039  	00:02:05  	€-4,5000
28-12-2006 11:59 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:26 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 12:01 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:02:34 	€-4,5000
28-12-2006 12:04 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:51 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 12:32 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:57 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 12:35 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:02:11 	€-4,5000
28-12-2006 12:37 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:12 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 12:39 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:06:48 	€-10,5000
28-12-2006 12:47 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:39 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 12:49 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:05:04 	€-9,0000
28-12-2006 12:54 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:28 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 12:57 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:06:53 	€-10,5000
28-12-2006 13:04 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:09:38 	€-15,0000
28-12-2006 13:15 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:11 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 13:17 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:02:16 	€-4,5000
28-12-2006 13:21 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:17 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 13:26 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:06:03 	€-10,5000
28-12-2006 13:33 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:50 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 13:35 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:49 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 13:38 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:02:49 	€-4,5000
28-12-2006 13:54 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:02:00 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 13:56 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:00:58 	€-1,5000
28-12-2006 13:58 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:05 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 14:05 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:02:32 	€-4,5000
28-12-2006 14:08 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:02:26 	€-4,5000
28-12-2006 18:16 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:12 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 18:17 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:01:12 	€-3,0000
28-12-2006 18:19 	Verbindung nach - 0041794997039 	00:03:53 	€-6,0000


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Handy - Auslandsverbindung - Betrug*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was ist denn da jetzt raus gekommen?


nichts 

Der anonyme Poster, der vor fast genau einem Jahr die Fragen gestellt hat, hat sich nie 
wieder gemeldet, wie man leicht erkennen kann. Außer einigen Spekulationen,
 Gegenfragen und Hinweisen am nächsten Tag, ruhte der Thread seit dem 07.01.2006
 in der Tiefe   des Forums. 
Zu der Nummer gibt es bis heute genau einen Googletreffer nämlich diesen Thread


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy - Auslandsverbindung - Betrug*

dann will ich wenigstens licht ins dunkle bringen

die kosten entsehen durch falsche wap-voreinstellungen im handy.
es hat also nichts mit abzocke zu tun
ist nur ein riesenmüll da man nunmal bezahlen muss!
merkwürdig ist nur das meine prepaid karte so extrem ins minus gehen konnte.


----------

